

29 technical lessons learned from recent experiences with socialmedian - betashop
http://betashop.com/post/233712083/29-technical-lessons-learned-from-recent-experiences
Some of the following may seem somewhat “basic” to the experienced software developer but in the era of “ship it” early and often, you often have to play catch up and learn even the basics as you go. Comments and further thoughts and advice appreciated!
======
bwaide
Great read and good "best practices". Just don't agree with #3: "3. Queries:
avoid joins. No exceptions to this rule." If you have a complex data model but
need fast (mostly read-only) access to huge data sets, consider adding an
additional layer using a search engine. Check out this Wikipedia article:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Search_oriented_architecture>

------
ciscoriordan
Can't say I agree with #10 - "Files like (sic) Srciptaculous and Prototype
should be loaded directly from the Google Ajax Libraries API".

Remember a few months ago when Google and all sites using Google services were
really slow? (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=608866>)

